
Ask HN: Feedback on 13“ MBP with 2 external screens? - aram
I&#x27;m considering getting the latest 13&quot; MBP as my main computer. I&#x27;m mostly doing web and iOS development.<p>I wanted to get some feedback from people who are using 13&quot; MBP with two external screens on daily basis.<p>1. Is this setup stable &#x2F; reliable?<p>2. Does the laptop tend to overheat?<p>3. Is there a performance hit?<p>4. Apart from a dongle, do I need any additional hardware for this setup?<p>5. Is this going to shorten the life of the laptop?<p>6. Any other thoughts?<p>Thanks!
======
CyberFonic
I have used my 2009 MBP with two external DVI screens, one connected via the
Apple dongle connecting to the DisplayPort connector and another via a USB to
HDMI adaptor. The MBP remains closed up and have Apple Bluetooth keyboard and
Magic Touch trackpad.

The USB connected screen is noticeably slower to update, but that isn't a
problem if you use the DisplayPort connected screen as the "main" screen.

The battery might be affected in the long-term because you need to have power
connected in order to use the MBP in closed up position. Sometimes it doesn't
start up correctly for me, so I have to open the MBP up to start and then
close up to go back to work. My desk is rather small and leaving the MBP open
is practical in my case.

Overall this arrangement worked well for a couple of years. I have since
bought a mini-tower and direct connect both screens. Of course, I now also use
Linux, but that's another story about leaving OS X for Linux.

------
threeseed
1\. Yes.

2\. Same as all of the other Al MacBooks.

3\. No.

4\. No. You can just buy 2x HDMI adapters off eBay.

5\. No.

6\. No.

